# WTT weight loss?



## Blossomgirl

I'm wondering if anyone else out there is in the same situation, and would like to share the journey? I'll give a brief rundown of my own situation: 

Hubby and I were planning to TTC in jan 2013, but I lost my job, and spent most of the last 18 months looking for something new. I now have a full time job as of January, but we need some time to recover financially before TTC. :( In addition to that, I'm far too heavy, and need to lose weight before starting to TTC. So Hubby and I had a long chat this morning, and have agreed that when I've lost 20kgs, we'll start TTC. As a kind of compromise to poor, inpatient me we've also agreed that even if I'm not at my goal, we'll start NTNP in July 2013. However, I'm going for the 20kgs, and the TTC!! 

It makes things a little different to a lot of people here, since my WTT time is not something I can actually count down (although I can and will count down the 6 months to NTNP!), because it's all completely dependent on me losing the weight! I do have a history of Binge Eating Disorder, and although I no longer struggle with the ED, it is still the reason I'm too heavy, and my history makes losing weight rather scary. I can't be too fanatic, because I don't want to just land up with a different ED, and I don;t want to trigger the BED again either! I need to be careful, and sensible, which is not easy when you're incredibly impatient and DYING to TTC!!!! 

Is there anyone else out there who is planning to TTC when they get to a certain weight? Or who plans to lose weight while WTT anyway? Would you like to join forces, and maybe try supporting each other? I know I need lots of support on this journey, and I'd love to be able to help others too. 

:xmas3:


----------



## dj's_wife

I struggle with my weight, always have. It goes up, then down, then up, then down. As of right now I'm 25lbs down from my highest which is considered obese. Would I like to be at a lower weight before we start ttc next month? yes. would it be healthier? yes. Am I going to put off having a baby because of my weight? no. I've let that fear of being fat and pregnant consume my mind and I'm not letting it anymore. Plenty of beautiful plus sized women have healthy pregnancies and babies. 

Anyways...just wanted to say good luck!!


----------



## Blossomgirl

Thanks for your reply. :flower:

I do understand what you're saying, but unfortunately in my case I'm not talking about just a few kilos. Right now my BMI is 43, which takes me into the realm of 'morbid obesity', and any way you look at it, that's not the best possible start to give a baby! It's not any good for me and my poor body either. My ultimate goal weight (which is a long-term project) would put me at a BMI of around 28, which is still 'overweight', but I'm ok with that, and my doctor is, too. In fact, if I got my BMI down to 'normal', my own GP would consider me underweight, because of my build. Anyway, my goal is to lose 20kgs, which would bring my BMI down to around 36. Still 'obese', but no longer morbidly so, and at that point I'm willing to just embrace being overweight and pregnant. :thumbup: 

I'd still love to find one or 2 people who are in a similar boat, and want to support each other. :flower:


----------



## Try Rocking

Hi Blossom! I am on the same journey :) 
When I started (13 months ago) I had a BMI of 44.2 and now my BMI is 29.6 which is just under what's considered obese for my height. 
I still have 44 lbs to go to reach my goal weight but I am going to continue putting off TTC until I have lost at least another 24 lbs. I will continue working on losing it while we try and hopefully get closer to my goal but that's where I'm at. 

I was very much overweight when I got pregnant with my daughter and I had an amazing pregnancy (I am hoping for a repeat minus the c-section) but I'm hoping for a much healthier one with an even better birth for my next one. :)

I don't know if that qualifies as what you're looking for but either way good luck! You can do it! :hugs:


----------



## Blossomgirl

You've done so well! That's amazing!! 

I'm not looking for anytrhing specific, just someone who knows what it's like, and is willing to provide some support and could maybe also use some support. :) It's always easier to achieve a goal like this when you've got someone with you along the road, isn't it?


----------



## Try Rocking

I agree! It's a long road and it's definitely nice to have some friends along for the ride! 

How are you doing today?


----------



## Rockinmomtobe

Try Rocking said:


> Hi Blossom! I am on the same journey :)
> When I started (13 months ago) I had a BMI of 44.2 and now my BMI is 29.6 which is just under what's considered obese for my height.
> I still have 44 lbs to go to reach my goal weight but I am going to continue putting off TTC until I have lost at least another 24 lbs. I will continue working on losing it while we try and hopefully get closer to my goal but that's where I'm at.
> 
> I was very much overweight when I got pregnant with my daughter and I had an amazing pregnancy (I am hoping for a repeat minus the c-section) but I'm hoping for a much healthier one with an even better birth for my next one. :)
> 
> I don't know if that qualifies as what you're looking for but either way good luck! You can do it! :hugs:

Thanks so much for this post! I'm at 33BMI right now and OH and I are getting ready to TTC at the end of this cycle. I've lost over 100 lbs since starting my weight lose journey and Im terrified that getting pregnant is going to skyrocket my weight. I want to be healthy and of course want my future baby to be healthy. I'm pretty health conscious now, but it's still something I think about too often. Its very reassuring to know you had a healthy pregnancy.


----------



## Try Rocking

I can't say enough good things about my pregnancy! It was so amazing and I can't wait to do it again. I hope you have an amazing pregnancy too :)

Great job on losing so much weight!


----------



## babysalazar1

Hello, I had M/C seven months ago and been ttc with no luck but i am a dibetic and over weight. Talked with hubbie and we both agree we need to lose alot of pounds and doctor agrees also lol. So i would like to join this jurney with you I weigh 236 and would like to lose about 65 pounds. I plan on useing a tredmill and looking into somthing called Rasberry ketons tablets that help you loose O and eat healther. I also need the support :)


----------



## Blossomgirl

@try rocking: Today i'm doing ok. We had one last Christmas dinner yesterday (we had 4 in total - spread over a week!), and I cooked it, so it was reasonably healthy. Although my mashed potatoes were a bit wicked cos I wanted them to be yummy! I weighed myself this morning, which I thought was pretty brave, lol, and I've lost 400g since the last time I weighed, which was on November 25th. It's not much, but it's something I'm happy with considering all the big dinners over the last week! How are you?

@rockinmomtobe: 100pounds! That's amazing!!! You are incredible! And you also inspire me, and give me hope - it IS possible!

@babysalazar1: I'd love to travel this path with you. :) I'm not planning to do anything special - just to try and eat healthy, balanced meals, and stop snacking. I start working fulltime on January 4th, and the palce where I'll be working is a daycare centre. We get a 1 hour lunchbreak, and have to bring our own lunches. There is no time for snacking at all, and you spend most of the day on your feet. I'll probably be taking a well-filled, high-protein salad for lunch each day. I'm not sure what my weight is in pounds - I live in the Netherlands, and we use the metric system! I need to lose 20kgs in order to start TTC, although I need to lose 39,2kgs total to reach my final goal weight. :) I know that 20kgs is just under 45lbs and google says 39,2kgs is 86lbs. So I have a LONG road ahead of me, but I know that with a little help and a lot of determination I can do it! And I know you can too!


----------



## 6Penguins

Hi!

I'll explain my goals first, if you would rather I didn't join in with this thread I completely understand - I don't want to get off on any wrong feet, I just haven't been able to find a thread which fits me!

My BMI is 20.76 (normal) but I am trying to be at the optimal health I can be! I am trying to eat healthily and exercise regularly - I'd like to drop half a stone in the process.

But I'm all in for sharing recipes, support and motivation.

Thanks!


----------



## Blossomgirl

Welcome to the club. :D I think anyone looking to lose a bit of weight to get themselves at what they feel is optimum health for a pregnancy, is welcome to join us! I'd love to know more about all of you. 

I do have a journal here, so you can read more about me there (the link is in my sig), but for a brief rundown: I'm 33 years old, been married for 4 years now, and am SO ready to start a family. Initially we were going to start TTC in January 2013, but I spent 95% of 2012 unemployed. As a result of the serious financial setbacks, we've decided to delay a bit, to get things completely stable first, and to give me time to lose weight. I have been charting for a while now, and I will continue to do so, since my cycle is long, and changes all the time, and I feel like I have a little more control and insight if I keep track of my temps etc. 

I am Dutch, but grew up in South Africa, speaking English, and now live in the Netherlands, married to my Dutch husband. As of January I work full time in an international daycare centre, which I adore. I also run my own business, which I started in 2012, and I'm very proud of! I sell natural, healthy food for pet rats and hamsters. I also sell all kinds of other supplies needed for little pets. :) My business is still in the startup stage, so it's not bringing in an income, but it is doing really well, and I'm earning back the startup costs much more quickly than I expected! :) 

I love to read, and watch movies, and I adore my own pets (I have 6 rats, plus one hamster). Today I am excited cos Hubby and I are going to the movies for the first time in over a year, using money I got for my birthday. We haven't splurged like this in forever, cos of the work situation, and that makes it all the sweeter today. :) We're going to watch The Hobbit! <3


----------



## Rockinmomtobe

Just wanted to give you guys a little encouragement. It can be done. Its a long road when you diet and exercise, but, Ive tried everything you can try and thats the only thing Ive found thats healthy and helped me reach my long term goals. I still have some weight to loose, so I'm certainly not an expert, but all it takes is dedication...and a little sweat :). What really helped motivate me in the beginning was feeling healthier. For me, having a salad instead of pizza for dinner was huge and now, I don't even think about it. Good luck to all of you and stay positive!


----------



## babysalazar1

Hello hope eveyone is doing good today :) Me and hubbie are going on a date ya but he wants to go to Chilis whitch is our fav. so i will order without the soda even though its diet just tea and no appitizer little steps little steps. I can do this :)


----------



## babysalazar1

Thanks for the engouregement i should of had that salad last night but i faild and the pizza won darn lol but this is just the begining as i keep trying i will win like you said now you dont even think about it


----------



## Blossomgirl

How is everyone? I had a lovely day yesterday, but it wasn't a great day when it comes to food. I spent the day working in a booth which sells a kind of dutch doughnut, which is traditionally eaten at this time of year (specially on new years). I forgot to take lunch with me, so survived the day on the doughnut thingys. I think I ate 5 over the course of the whole day. I also spent the whole day on my feet, so hopefully that will have helped to work off some of the calories! Tomorrow I work there again, but I'll be too busy to eat, and I'll remember to take lunch with me!! 

Today I'm trying to think of something nice to do with Hubby. But I have NO idea what. Sigh.


----------



## Blossomgirl

Hubby and I came up with a nice bit of motivation. I thought I'd share it here, because maybe someone else could also use the idea. We bought one of those (fake) Pandora bracelets, and I chose 20 inexpensive, but pretty, beads. Right now I'm wearing just the empty bracelet, but for every kilo I lose, I put one bead on the bracelet. When I get to my first goal (20kgs), I'll not only feel fabulous, and be able to TTC, I'll also have a lovely bracelet to wear! Here's a photo...

https://i364.photobucket.com/albums/oo86/blossomgirl_album/BB7AD393-3E0C-4891-BF3E-7A184E65FB33-718-0000012766A7670E_zps7154554f.jpg


----------



## Try Rocking

That's a good idea! We all have our bad days, especially around Christmas. The only thing that counts is getting back to it after :) 

I myself gained 3.4 lbs from 2 bad days. So bad. Ugh. I am back to it though so hopefully that'll melt off quickly!


----------



## babysalazar1

I had a good day yesturday i ate good and had my tea and no appitizer but went to movies and i ate popcorn alot of it. So i dont know how good that was lol. Today ive had my breakfast whitch was a buffet not good cause i was so full didnt have lunch and know i am so lazy with the wheather here (cold) i havent cooked and now all i want to do is snack lets see what i eat cause i am really not hunngry. :(


----------



## Blossomgirl

Popcorn is probably the best snack to choose at the cinema. As long as it's not buttery, plain salted popcorn really isn't fattening. ;) 

Today i have a loooooong day ahead of me, but it should be fun! Have to leave now and head out to meet a friend, and we'll cycle to the 'doughnut' booth together (about half an hour on the bike). Early start! (It's 5:30 here)

Hope everyone has a good day day today, and don't forget - food isn't what makes your day good or bad - it's just one of the many things we do during the day. ;)


----------



## babysalazar1

Happy New year :)
Having a good day I am a dibetic and my blood surger this morning was 98 thats a good # all ready of to a great start this new year. Hope everyone is doing good.


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Not sure if this is in the right place ... But I was hoping to get my weight down to 8.5 stone I currently weigh 9.6 stone and my bmi is just over 25 (I'm very small if anyone was wondering lol) we just made the decision to begin trying end of this month maybe February, I'm not sure if I should wait until I have got right down to my goal or if a tiny bit over my bmi is nothing to worry about ? It took Me all of last year to loose two stone though =/ hmmmm ?


----------



## Blossomgirl

Hi Rhi_Rhi, 

It's a very personal decision, but I would say just follow your TTC plan, and keep trying to get the weight off. That's what i plan to do once I've lost 20kgs. I'll still have another 20 to lose! but we'll start TTC anyway. Can't wait forever! ;) 

@babysalazar - well done! I weigh on Friday, and I'm so impatient! LOL. Wanted to weigh today, but I'm NOT going to. Now I need to dash off to pack orders for my webshop, and then be at work by 9:30. Hope everyone has a great day!


----------



## vikster

What a great motivator to lose weight, good luck on your journey and in your new job x


----------



## Blossomgirl

How is everyone doing? I'm off to the first day of my new job today, but I've done a few weeks of training etc last year, so it's not really new. But it feels new somehow. 

I couldn't resist weighing this morning, and I've lost exactly 1kg this week! So my bracelet has its first bead, and I'm feeling really pleased with myself, lol. 

How is everyone doing?


----------



## 6Penguins

Morning!

Well done on your first bead!! It's nice having a good start, it makes you realise that it is actually possible! And hope your new (ish) job goes well today!

I only officially started yesterday - I was at both sets of parents houses on New Years day so thought I would delay my start rather then set myself up for an automatic fail!!

I also started a bit heavier than I thought! Noooo! So I have a total of 7.5 kg to lose, so around about a stone

But my food intake was good for yesterday:

B - Mushroom Omelette
S - Quark with tinned peaches
L - Prawn pasta
S - Celery & Hummous
D - Pork Loin Steak, Creamed Corn & Baked Sweet Potato

Drinks: 5 x Black Coffee, 10 Glasses Water, 1 Glass Squash, 1 Protein Shake

Totals about 1500 calories and I did about 200 calories worth of exercise!


----------



## Blossomgirl

Looking good! Keep up the good work!

I had a so-so day yesterday. I felt like I was starving ALL DAY, which was dreadful. I really was eating enough, but you know how it is sometimes. And the starving feeling meant that I couldn't say no when confronted with a huge box of chocolates. I had 4. :( Bleh. Hopefully today will be better! New day, new chances. In my own defence - yesterday was exhausting. We had 2 kids at the daycare who are having trouble adjusting again after the christmas break, and both of them cried ALL. DAY. LONG. Literally. And I'm talking about 3 year olds, not babies. Add 11 more kids to the group, and you have the recipe for a very long and trying day! Thank heavens we had 4 'teachers' in the room!


----------



## jessicasmum

Hi :hi: can i join please?

Im 5 ft 7 and currently weigh around 18 stone (252 pounds) so just under 40 BMI. I am starting TTC at the end of May this year and want to lose as much weight as possible before then. i know i will still be over weight but hoping i could get into the just over weight category and not the obese category any more.

I was wondering how many calories per day you ladies are starting your diet at? how much exercise per week?


----------



## Blossomgirl

Hi Jessicasmum, and welcome! 

I'm not actually counting calories or anything. I never have, cos it's something which makes me stressed, and encourages me to be obsessive (which triggers eating disorder behaviours for me). So I have NO idea how many calories I eat each day. For me the focus is on eating healthy, avoiding fatty and sugary things, and reducing the amount I snack. As for exercise - I don't actually have time for it! That sounds like an excuse, but it's really not. i work Monday to Friday full time, and including travel time I'm away from home for 11 hours. I also run my own business, and use some evenings, and a lot of time in the weekend to pack orders etc. Fortunately my job requires me to be active, and I only really get to sit down in 1 or 2 minute stretches, apart from my lunch hour! (I work in daycare)

Do you have a food and exercise plan? What does it look like?


----------



## Angelbaby_01

Hi hun!

How are you doing? I lost 8kgs so far in the last 4 months as I need to loose before ttc again.

PM me if you want support.

xxxx

You can add me on my fitness pal. I am sunflower_8803.


----------



## laurac1988

Hi ladies. I'm hoping to lose weight before TTC. I am 5'7'' and 16st. Wild like to get down to ten stone before TTC, although I would be happy losing 4. Our TTC target is in October.


----------



## Baileeboo77

Hey girls :), my name is Bailee I got pregnant in October of 2011 and it ended in a MC. Theb we started TTC with no success for almost a year. I just went back on bc yesterday to try and take a 3 month break. I have been stressing so much I am failing to ovulate and running myself dowb. I have gained 40 lbs sinxe my MC which I know has a tremendous effect on my unsuccessful yr of TTC. I am down 6 lbs with 36 more to go ! I really hope this works for us. I got pregnant 3 weeks after stopping bc the first time so fingers crossed !!


----------



## babysalazar1

Hello Bailee i understand you i M/c in May 2012 and have gained so much i think i just got depressed but it doesnt help to have this weight on me when we are ttc. So i am trying to lose at least 40 to 60 pounds i have a long way to go. One day at a time i am also thinking about going on bc until i get healthy and maybe it will help even my periods out cause sence my M/C they have been waco. So good luck to you on this jurney and Fx :)


----------



## Baileeboo77

My Mc was December 2012 but yeah it sucks. I can not even fit in my size 10 pants now !! Im a size 14 to 15! !! I was a good size when I goy pg now im a fat a** lol. I am hoping the bc really helps! I think you should try it will help regulate cycles and you could use the 3 or 3 months while you are on it to get some weight off :)


----------



## Blossomgirl

Welcome Laura, angelbaby, and Baileyboo,

Lovely to have you all on board! So sorry to read about the m/cs. :( I've never yet even seen a BFP, so also never yet experienced m/c, but I have some friends who have been through it, and it's so devastating. :( 

I weighed myself yesterday, cos I wanted to change my weigh-in day from Thursday to Saturday, and I'd lost 600g between Thurs and Saturday! This is surprising, since I've really just been trying to eat healthy, and have even had a few choccies and things in between (I don't see the point of saying no all the time- only makes me want it more! So I try to just have a little of whatever it is - chocolate, cake, whatever...). Anyway, I'll weigh again next Saturday, and hopefully be able to put another bead on my bracelet!! 

Today (it's Sunday morning here, for those in different time zones) we're off to Ikea and Makro. I need some stuff for my business. And this morning I took down the Christmas tree. The spot where it was standing looks so empty now! Later on I'll be doing chores - vacuuming, mopping, washing dishes and maybe some ironing, and the rat cage needs to be cleaned out. Not a very exciting day! Anyone got anything nice planned?


----------



## jessicasmum

Blossomgirl said:


> Hi Jessicasmum, and welcome!
> 
> I'm not actually counting calories or anything. I never have, cos it's something which makes me stressed, and encourages me to be obsessive (which triggers eating disorder behaviours for me). So I have NO idea how many calories I eat each day. For me the focus is on eating healthy, avoiding fatty and sugary things, and reducing the amount I snack. As for exercise - I don't actually have time for it! That sounds like an excuse, but it's really not. i work Monday to Friday full time, and including travel time I'm away from home for 11 hours. I also run my own business, and use some evenings, and a lot of time in the weekend to pack orders etc. Fortunately my job requires me to be active, and I only really get to sit down in 1 or 2 minute stretches, apart from my lunch hour! (I work in daycare)
> 
> Do you have a food and exercise plan? What does it look like?

My diet starts today as today my daughter has gone back to school, all the christmas food has gone and yesterday i had a healthy food shop delivered :)

I haven't got much of a food plan just will be cutting the rubbish out and eating plenty of fruit and vegetables, im hoping not to have more than 1500 calories a day. im a vegetarian so my food contains no meat or fish and i think im going to cut cheese out as much as possible. im hoping to start taking a pregnacare vitamin at the end of next month also as this will be 3 months before we TTC.

Exercise will be mainly equipment at home, i have a glider/cross trainer, stepper, abs/cruncher, weights and 3 different exercise games for the Wii console. im starting at half an hour 5-6 days a week then up the time after a month.


----------



## Eline

I'm also trying to loose some weight before TTC, but mostly I want to eat and live a but healthier to give my baby a good start. My current BMI is 28. I' starting at the gym tonight with a group lesson. I'm excited, but also a bit stressed thinking i'll by the fattest person in the group with the worst shape.
(It would be nice if others referred to their weight in BMI as well, because I'm not really good at the stone-lb-kg conversions :blush:


----------



## Blossomgirl

Sounds good, jessicasmum! I am taking a pregnancy multivitamin already - it's one marketed specifically for people who are trying to get pregnant. I figure it can't do any harm to start now! And I also take omega 3 & 6 capsules, on advice from an ex-colleague. 

Eline, you'll be fine at gym tonight! I think it's awesome that you're going. Everyone feels odd and unfit in the first lesson, but it soon passes. 

I slept really badly last night, so today felt never ending at work! But I had early shift, so was done at 16:30 - lovely! Tomorrow is my last day at this daycare (I've been subbing there for months now), and goodbyes are going to be difficult. Hopefully it'll be a nice day though.


----------



## laurac1988

Eline, no reason to worry about your BMi... Mine is 36!

Here's me now and me at the wight I want to get back down to... I'm 16st and want to get down to 10st come October.

https://i1164.photobucket.com/albums/q568/lauracostello1988/b41bd8c0ea1ae4626838a5660faace58.jpg


----------



## jessicasmum

Blossomgirl said:


> Sounds good, jessicasmum! I am taking a pregnancy multivitamin already - it's one marketed specifically for people who are trying to get pregnant. I figure it can't do any harm to start now! And I also take omega 3 & 6 capsules, on advice from an ex-colleague.
> 
> Eline, you'll be fine at gym tonight! I think it's awesome that you're going. Everyone feels odd and unfit in the first lesson, but it soon passes.
> 
> I slept really badly last night, so today felt never ending at work! But I had early shift, so was done at 16:30 - lovely! Tomorrow is my last day at this daycare (I've been subbing there for months now), and goodbyes are going to be difficult. Hopefully it'll be a nice day though.

What's the name of the pregnancy multivitamin you are taking? im not able to have omega 3 because im a vegetarian.

I had a bit of a surprise today when i weighed myself, i haven't weighed myself for a couple of months and im a stone lighter (14 pounds) than i thought. i haven't been very well over the christmas period so this must have something to do with the weight loss, big plus though :thumbup: so now my weight is 17 stone (238 pounds) bmi just over 37, i have to lose 47 pounds to be classed as in the over weight category to have a bmi just under 30.


----------



## Blossomgirl

jessicasmum said:


> What's the name of the pregnancy multivitamin you are taking? im not able to have omega 3 because im a vegetarian.

I live in the Netherlands, and it's a house brand from a local chain store, so the name will mean nothing to you unfortunately. 

What a nice surprise to weigh less than you expected! Awesome! Some extra motivation to make the rest melt away too. :flower:

@Laura: You are just beautiful! In BOTH photos. <3 It's clear though that you felt so awesome at the lower weight - and I remember feeling like that too when I was down at my goal weight a few years back. We'll get back there soon enough!


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

I was planning on losing 15 lbs or so before May when we were originally going to TTC. But we've moved it up to 2/25 (our one year anniversary) and now i'm concerned I won't lose much before I get PG. I know it's very possible I have another 6months before i'm actually worried, but I hope we get PG quickly! (don't we all? :wink:)


----------



## Blossomgirl

How exciting that your TTC date has moved forward! Yay!! Just do what you can between now and then. Every little bit you can lose is good for you and baby. And I hope that BFP will happen quickly for you!


----------



## Blossomgirl

How is everyone doing? I only lost 200g this week, which is VERY little. But it's still loss, not gain! I think it's partially because it's been a stressful week thanks to starting fulltime in my new job, and then I always seem to eat more. Habit of a lifetime! Also O'd this week, which leads to major hunger, always! Wish I knew why. Anyway, hopefully the coming week will be a better one. Just 200g more and I can add a bead to my bracelet! 

Anyone got any nice plans for the weekend? I need to do some sewing, and some chores around the house, and I need to sort out some admin for my company (financial year end - bleh!). Other than that, no real plans. Just relax and recover! My body is finding the shift to full time work rather tough! I'm exhausted every evening. I'm hoping it'll pass, and I'll adjust soon.


----------



## StrawBerry2

Hey Blossomgirl :). I am also a South African, but living in Australia. I am in the same boat in wanting to lose weight before we ttc.

I have already lost some, but now have hit a plato. So will be really hitting the gym and eating clean to break through it and reach my goal. Also getting maried in August, so that's a really big motivator. 

200g down is good, so good on ya mate ;) ....see I'm speaking Australian hehe

Myself and DF always say that down is down (weight wise) - so every bit helps.

DF is working night shift this weekend... So Im sorry to say I've been adapting his reversed sleeping patterns.... So will most probably be snooozzzzzzing away tomorrow al day...with my cuddle buddy of course lol.

Have a good weekend and enjoy sewing and good luck with the rest. X


----------



## OurLilFlu

Hi ladies, 

I'm brand new on this site, just posted on the WTT #1 earlier tonight! I have a BMI of 31 and I would love to have the goal of 140 lbs but 150 lbs would put me a couple points into the 'Normal' category. I'm in my 4th year of Nursing at university and I have been struggling with anxiety while trying to keep making it through year-to-year. I have gained 50 lbs in the last probably year and it's really discouraging watching the scale only go up. :nope: 
I have been going to counseling since September which is really helping, I have even finally started dealing with accessing info related to my own adoption which might be important when I want to TTC. Last week, I finally made it back to the gym which was a real plus, I finally feel like I have the time and motivation to take care of myself instead of stressing ](*,)
We've trying to eat a bit healthier but after 3 :bfn: and getting negative blood work results yesterday me and my bf decided to order a whack load of chinese to feed our dissapointment :( 

But the positive thing is that we now have time to tie up some loose ends and get some important things in place before we NTNP or TTC. I hope we can all motivate each other to be healthier for us, our relationship and the potential :baby:s!!


----------



## Blossomgirl

Hi OurLilFlu, 

It sounds to me like you're tackling things the right way - couselling, and support can be crucial! Welcome to the gang!


I'm finding sweet things very hard to resist right now. :( I'm 7dpo, so feel like PMS can't be an excuse yet! But maybe it's the cold weather? Ice and snow everywhere, and I'm craving warmth and sweetness! Can't believe it's only Wednesday. :( On Tuesday it took me nearly 3 hours to get to work thanks to snow-induced chaos. It then took me nearly 3 hours to get home too. I left the house at 7am yesterday, and was home just after 9pm - exhausting! today was better, thank goodness, although everything is still icy and cold. I really am NOT a winter person. Bring on the summer!


----------



## mara16jade

So, now I have no idea what is considered a "healthy weight" for TTC.

I'm athletic so I know typical weight charts and even BMI will be at least slightly off. But at my last checkup my BMI was 25.2 and I was told I need to lose 30lbs!! I swear I'm not obese, maybe a little chubby in the butt/thighs but she made me feel like I was totally fat. She must have been 100lbs though - so compared to her I guess I am. :wacko:


----------



## Blossomgirl

A BMI of around 25 sounds ok to me - definitely doesn't sound like you need to lose 30 pounds! What a terrible thing for her to say! I know that medically there are some more risks for women with a high BMI during pregnancy, but I still believe that the best weight to TTC is the one where you feel comfortable TTC! For me, that's not my current weight/BMI, so I'm trying to get it down a bit. But another woman might be perfectly happy TTC with the same BMI as I have. It's about what we want, and how we feel, isn't it?


----------



## wanttobe4

Hiya I am aiming to lose 30 preferably 40kg before I start trying for my next one. So hard waiting though. Trying to eat heslthily and also 50 mins a day wii fit


----------



## Blossomgirl

It is hard wanttobe4, but you CAN do it. And I'll be here to cheer you along when needed, if you want! 

I lost 1kg this week - yay! For those tracking by BMI, my BMI was 42.7 when I started (28 December), and is now 41,7. And I've lost 2.8kgs in total. My ticker in my sig has a different start date, and is tracking how much I've lost in total since I was at my heaviest. Nearly 10kgs! Wow!!

How is everyone else doing? I felt like this week went quite poorly with food, but it turned out good after all. How are you guys feeling?


----------



## Try Rocking

I'm doing good, I finally got past the Christmas and birthday party gain and now I'm lower than I was before Christmas. :)


----------



## Blossomgirl

Yay! well done you!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Eline

I'm ill this week so I can't go to the gym as planned. I'm really bummed about that. I always get upset when things don't go as planned, not being able to go to the gym might just be enough for me to reach for the cookie jar :oops:
And no, I don't lose weight from being ill, I just never lose my appetite...


----------



## Eccleston2011

Can I join?

I am 5 ft. 6 in. and 186 BMI is 30.0.

I want to loose 46 pounds before trying for number 2 in September. I will push our date back if I don't loose it by that time. I was 140 before I got pregnant the first and gain about 80 pounds... :blush:

I have actually been trying to lose weight with just dieting this far but have not lost any weight yet. :dohh:

I am going to do the couch to 5K with the hubby and try to do Pilates.


----------



## Blossomgirl

Eline, I hope you feel better soon!!

Eccleston, of course you can join us! Your plan sounds good. Keep us updated! 

I gained last week. Not much, just 400g, but still... However, AF was in the house, and I had a bad food week as a result! Hope this week will be a little better. But I'm still hungry all the time - awful!


----------



## Eccleston2011

How is everyone doing?

We started the couch to 5K but my husband hates to run so we decided just to walk for now. We have gone on a long walk 3 times so far and are planning on going 3 times per week.

Our diet is going pretty good. We decided to only do meat once a week and have stuck to it this far and its not bad at all. I have also started doing the green smoothies once a day and surprisingly they are quiet tasty!

I have lost two pounds so far :happydance:

Also I stole Blossomgirls idea for the bracelet and we went out and bought a cheap one today. I am doing a bead for every 4 pounds I lose.


----------



## Rcx

Hi all I'd like to join! I'm 5"3 and bmi is 32. Got married 5 months ago and ganed back a lot of what I lost! I'm currently 85.4kgs (about 188lbs/13st 6lbs). Would like to get back down to my wedding weight (77kgs/171lbs/12st3lbs - bmi 29) before ttc however my ultimate goal is 66kgs (147lbs/10st7lbs) so woul absolutely love to be there when falling pregnant! I've lost 2.3kgs (5lbs) in 3 weeks on weight watchers and would love to keep up to date with all your progress and share tips and recipes! 

Good luck! Sending slim thoughts to everyone lol!


----------



## Blossomgirl

Welcome to the gang rcx! Sounds like you've gotten off to a flyin start at WW! Well done!

@eccleston: awesome!! Well done you!! 

I lost only 100g last week, which is really not much. I think the main issue is that I've really not been drinking enough water. It's so hard to find time to drink water (and time to go to the toilet!) at work! But this week it HAS to be the priority. We'll see how it goes. :) 

Hope everyone has a great week! :hug:


----------



## jamesmomma201

Hi ladies, do you mind if I join you? I am waiting to try for #2 until I can lose some weight. My BMI is 37 currently. I am 5 ft 11 in and weigh about 270. My goal is to lose 30 to 50 pounds before getting pregnant again. Right now being overweight is greatly affecting my cycles, so I absolutely have to do something if I want to even have a shot!

Blossomgirl, I love the idea of the bracelet, might have to try that. I need all the motivation I can get. 

I think having the support and people to talk to that are in the same boat will help! All of my friends are either done having kids or at a perfect weight...dont you just hate that.


----------



## megan.rose

I would love to join. I was around 200lbs before I got pregnant with my first, I gained 60lbs with my daughter and only lost twenty when she was born. I have been on the journey to lose weight for two months now and have lost 20lbs. My goal is to get down to 155lbs before we ttc in November when my daughter turns 2. I currently work out six nights a week and I eat clean healthy foods. Along with working 40 hours a week and taking care of our little abbigail it is very hard to keep going. But I keeping myself motivated:) so glad I am not the only one in this boat!


----------



## laurac1988

I've been really crap with my diet at the moment, doesn't help that af bloat has kicked in. But I've been going to the gym a fair bit so will keep goi g with that and worry about food after af.


----------



## Blossomgirl

Welcome to the gang, jamesmomma and megan.rose! 

Keep the faith, laura. I have major bloating and weight fluctuations around af time. So frustrating! Drink plenty of water! It helps me! 

I weighed this morning (sneaky, sneaky!) and I've lost 700g since Saturday. Yay! I have lost 3.2kgs in total, and can put a 3rd bead on my bracelet - yippee! So nice to see others also using the idea! :)


----------



## PinkDragonfly

Hi ladies,

I'm pretty sure I posted in here before and since then I've been rubbish!! I'm having a bit of a rubbish time on placement at the moment and just keep turning to food!!

I'm thinking of trying slimming world. I've always struggled with the lack of portion control before, but we're TTC in April and sw is a diet I could carry on with during pregnancy to keep my weight gain within healthy limits.

All I seem to want to do at the moment is eat creme eggs!! I've lost count of how many I've a ten in the last couple of weeks!


----------



## allforthegirl

Hi ladies I am new to WTT. We have just lost our PG and are waiting now until May to TTC again. While I was PG and the stress of the loss I have gained over 6 lbs and I was already needed to lose 10 lbs. May not sound like a lot but I am a very tiny person and I show 10 lbs just on my stomach in the loose skin I have from previous PG. So all in all I look like I have a spare tire hanging from my midsection. Since I am in my 30's now it takes a long time for me to lose it again. So coming to the TTC then I want to be at a healthier weight so I don't have to lose as much at the end. I hope it is ok if I join? I could really use the support!


----------



## Itsychik

Hi ladies! :flower:

I've been somewhat lurking in WTT for the past month and just happened to stumble across this thread today. I'd love to join!

For a little background on me... I'm 29 years old and weigh 85kg/188lbs (BMI I just calculated at 34). I have one DS who is 19 months old and we're planning to TTC#2 in May/June of this year.

Before I got pregnant with DS, my BMI was 31 and I lost all the 'baby weight' within the first 3 weeks.... but then gradually over the last year I've put on another 8kg :( My DS was born via EMCS and I've been told that if my BMI is lower when we conceive our next LO that my chances of a c-section should decrease as well (and I desperately want a vbac).

MY problem is... I'm extremely unmotivated :nope: A few years ago I got really healthy and started working out a lot and I lost 16kg in 3 months (I've gained it all back since) but every time I just think of how much effort went into that, I lose the motivation to even start again.

I know myself though, and if I can get started on the right path and stick with it for 2 - 3 weeks, it will get a LOT easier and will become routine. So I'm trying to work on that now and just really need support not falling back into old habits.




Blossomgirl said:


> ...
> I am Dutch, but grew up in South Africa, speaking English, and now live in the Netherlands, married to my Dutch husband. As of January I work full time in an international daycare centre, which I adore. I also run my own business, which I started in 2012,

I'm really excited--I don't see many people on here who are from/live in the Netherlands!! I'm originally from the U.S. but I also live in NL with my Dutch husband (who, ironically, I met through mutual friends I met when I studied abroad in South Africa). Small world! Where about in NL do you live? (I live in the north west, between Heerhugowaard and Schagen).


----------



## allforthegirl

Ok so this is exactly how I feel when it comes to my diet. Can anyone relate??

https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=5RLAGxUbp-U


----------



## Blossomgirl

@pink dragonfly: maybe give SW a chance then. I know WeightWatchers really worked for me a few years ago, and from what I've heard they're pretty similar in some ways. 

@allfor the girl: welcome! So sorry to hear about the MC. :( :hug: I love that Janna Marbles video - I can SO relate! :lol:

@Itsychik: welcome! How exciting to see someone else who lives below sea level. ;) I live near the Hague. :) If you're ever in the area, let me know!! It's so hard to find that motivation, isn't it? I'm struggling with it too. Luckily my job and business keep me very busy. Don't think I'd have lost a single gram in the last few weeks if it wasn't for those!!


----------



## lozzy21

Pink dragonfly I love slimming world, I still eat big portions and iv lost two and a half stone


----------



## Eccleston2011

RCX, James momma, Megan Rose, All for the girl, and Isty chik welcome to all of you! We are very happy to have you join us on this journey!

Laura- We all go through that around that time, exercise is all you can do! Keep your chin up, you can do this!

Blossomgirl- Congrats on the weight loss! :happydance:

Pink Dragonfly- I dont know much about slimming world. Have you looked into SparkPeople.com? It is a free weight loss website. You enter in your current weight and height, your weight loss goal and it will give you how many calories per day you can have, it has food logs and exercise logs, if you want it will make you a meal plan. It has forums and groups you can join to stay in contact with people and it also has an exercise section and it has videos. And when you are pregnant they have a companion website called BabyFit and it gives you nutrition information and exercises that you can do when that time comes :baby: I use SparkPeople for their exercise section. :thumbup:

My weigh in day is Friday mornings, so I weighed myself this morning and I have lost 7 pounds in two weeks!! I cant believe it! :happydance: I thought I did bad this week... guess not! My BMI went from 30.0 to 28.9. :happydance:


----------



## jamesmomma201

Eccleston and blossomgirl- that is great! And thanks for the welcome! I'm officially starting my diet and exercise schedule today...so hopefully I will be able to post good news soon!


----------



## Blossomgirl

@eccleston: You rock!! Well done!! And keep it up! 

@jamesmom: good luck! How gorgeous is that boy of yours?? I get distracted every time I see your avatar come by! He is lovely. And I adore his name. My brother's name was James. <3 He passed away when he was 4. When we do have a child, their secod name will be James or Jaimie. I'd love it as a first name, but I think that would be too painful for my mom. Anyhow, just wanted to say that I think your boy is stunning! 

I've been sick and in bed since Saturday. Bleh. Proper flu, with high fever cough, bunged up nose and a body that aches ALL OVER. Real misery. One tiny advantage is that I've had little to no appetite. I'm feeling a little better today since the fever seems to finally be over, but still staying home from work cos the bdy ache and cough etc are all still around. Anyway, got curious and decided to weigh this morning, and I've lost 1,3kgs since last Thursday!This is a very unpleasant way to lose weight though! So even though I'm glad the 1,3kgs are gone, I would rarther just be healthy! 

Hope everyone is doing ok. I'd love to hear some updates from people. even if it isn't going well. Let us encourage you! That's what we're here for! :hug:


----------



## chazzmatazz

I can't get focused! Need to loose weight but I don't seem to be getting anywhere HELP!


----------



## Eccleston2011

Hey everyone :flower:

@Jamesmomma- Good luck on your new Diet and weight loss, keep us updated! Sending thin thought your way.

@ Blossomgirl- I hope you feel better soon!

@ Chazz- Maybe you could try starting off small and maybe make a goal of drinking water everyday or stretching everyday and make your self feel better? Try not to think to much about the scale, its about making changes :thumbup: I have heard of this woman using stickers to motivate her, everyday she did something she would put a colored sticker on her calendar so she could see how much she has accomplished.



So this week was not so hot for me and food... All I wanted this week was sugar, I blame it on AF but I know I should of had more self control.
But as far as exercise goes I did great. I am doing a boot camp online where you do a short video and do 30 min cardio 5 times per week. I've done 5 days so far and on day six today.

Despite the not so good diet I manged to lose a pound this week. I am down to 178 now, 8 pounds lost and I got to put another bead on my bracelet! :happydance:

I've also made a goal of drinking water and green tea. My water bottle hold three cups, so my goal is two of those per day, which I've exceeded everyday so far. And two cups of tea per day. I was hoping to have someone join me in this? :shrug:

And also I was reading about rewarding yourself for working hard with something other than food. I have decided that If I exercise everyday I can paint my nails on Fridays. :thumbup: So today I think I'm going to paint them blue. I haven't painted my nails in over a year and I thought it would be a fun little incentive to continue exercising. Once I feel like I have that down good I will make a new goal.


----------



## jamesmomma201

Blossomgirl--Thanks so much! Sorry to hear about your brother! James is a family name on my husband's side as well, so keeping it in the family. Hoping you are feeling better by now!

As for me, didn't do real great foodwise this week...had a couple parties this weekend, a little scared to weigh tomorrow. But this week will be better! :)


----------



## Kallie3000

GO TEAM! I am currently 220 lbs, want to be under 200 by the time I start TTC in Sept. my goal weight is 180 lbs, which I have been before and can do again! In high school I was 240 lbs, lost 70, and some then it has creeped back up. Baby health is my huge motivation now, and it is really getting me in mind to stay in track! Trying to get strong and exercise too, as I hear that makes pregnancy and delivery easier and healthier.


----------



## Kallie3000

Also, how funny is it that even though Canada (I'm from Alberta) is metric we still do our weight in pounds?


----------



## allforthegirl

Kallie3000 said:


> Also, how funny is it that even though Canada (I'm from Alberta) is metric we still do our weight in pounds?

Very true though all the countries that are the same as us, use pounds as a measurement. I have even talked to some women in the states that also use pounds too for their weight. I think it is easier to show a weight loss or gain when it is in a smaller denomination. :)

So I know the battle is 70% food. I am having issues with this. I know and I mean I KNOW how to eat to loose the weight, have done it, just having issues with not being prepared enough. ((big sigh)) I know I should eat something in the morning with in the hour of waking up, but I just can never remember to do that. My kids take over the kitchen in the morning and I don't go back in there until they are gone to school. Also the sugar/carb thing is kicking my butt. Though I am very proud of myself last night. I was craving carbs/sugar and I just ignored it and drank a glass of water and a cup of green tea. I am not sure if I am going to get to my goal if I don't smarten up. Just a bit over 2 months until we TTC


----------



## DanteBella

Hello Everyone!!!

Great thread!:happydance::happydance:

I myself am trying to lose 30 pounds before my mymectomy in July! Since fibroids are more common in overweight people bringing my weight down is a plus esp if I am hoping to begin ttc in Oct 2013 (hopefully surgery goes well) 

I really need to lose about 50 pounds total but thats too much to lose by July so I am aiming for a healthy 30 pound drop by then. I am juicing, doing Zumba and eating healthy to try and accomplish this!

Good Luck to everyone and may we al have :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## chazzmatazz

I lost 3lbs this week get in!


----------



## Kallie3000

My goal is 5 lbs per month, nice and steady.


----------



## Blossomgirl

So cool to have new people joining us on this adventure! Welcome!! :happydance::happydance:

I had a HUNGRY week. According to my chart this is because I ovulated this week. I have my doubts about my chart though, cos I normally get huge amouts of EWCM, and I didn't have that this time. I had a bit, but it was still quite creamy (OMG - so much overshare on this site!) Maybe cos I was sick? Anyway, I thought I had definitely gained weight cos I was such a guzzle guts the whole week, and I was still expecting to gain back the weight I lost while sick, but it turns out I lost 1.1kgs! Yay! :happydance::happydance: Totally unexpected. 5 beads on my bracelet now, and just 200g to go until the 6th bead! I'm so chuffed. The deal with Hubby is that we either start NTNP in une, or we start TTC, and the way we decide which it is? My weight! If I've lost at least 10kgs, then we do NTNP, and once I've lost 20kgs then we really TTC. If I've lost the 20kgs by June, then we TTC straight away. I didn't really feel like it was a realistic goal - 20kilos in 6 months - but now I've lost nearly 6 kilos since the end of December, and I'm feeling like it may just be possible to nail the 20kgs. Feeling more motivated again! 

Hope everyone else is going well. Keep the faith! I really, really thought I'd put on weight this week, but it still turned out good! We CAN do this! :flower:


----------



## allforthegirl

You are doing great Blossomgirl!! WTG!! :wohoo:


----------



## PinkDragonfly

You're doing so well, blossomgirl :) I'm doing really badly! Lol. I joined slimming world two weeks ago, couldn't go to weigh in last week because I had a cold/flu and my next weigh in is tomorrow and I wouldn't be at all surprised if I'm heavier than I was when I started!! I just can't seem to get motivated :(

I really need to get going with it, because I know I need to lose a bit of weight for TTC. My BMI is currently 31 and I need it to be less than 30 when I fall pregnant because I want a home birth and would rather not have to fight too hard for it just because I couldn't be bothered to eat less and move more!!


----------



## Blossomgirl

You can do it, PinkDragonfly. I think sometimes it helps to not focus on eating less, but to concentrate on making healthier food choices. Sometimes that's really all you need to do. So cut a little bit of casrbs (not completely!), add a bit more healthy proteins, avoid products with refined sugars etc. Instead of a biscuit with your coffee, pick a flavoured rice cracker (I know here they sell caramel and choccy flavoured rice crackers which are even yummier than most biscuits). Little steps, and you'll get there! :hug:


----------



## Kallie3000

It is AMAZING how motivating the idea of being pregnant is to my fitness journey. I think about showing of my bump and I'm like, "I really want to be thin enough that they can tell I'm pregnant, not just chubby!" And I think about good nutrition, preparing my body to house a little new person, and being strong to be able to carry and push and be able to go all the way. 
I've been listening to pregnacy podcasts while working out - really keeps me going!


----------



## stephhh

Hey everyone! I'm Stephany, and my fiance and I have made a deal that once I lose roughly 100 pounds, we will TTC again (we miscarried at 13 weeks last May). My BMI is currently at 47 and losing that weight will put me at 27. Still overweight but my doctor told me that would be perfectly fine. I agree with Kallie3000 that using pregnancy as a motivator is such a GREAT idea. I have no doubt that we can all do this, ladies! It's so nice to know I don't have to go through it alone! :)


----------



## jamesmomma201

I last 3 pounds this week! Hoping to keep that up for this week.

Blossomgirl-great job! Shows us we can do it too!


----------



## allforthegirl

Wow great job ladies!!

Every morning I wake up thinking that I have lost weight I have acutally gained it instead. I really need to cut down on the salt intake. I seem to be sabotaging myself. :/


----------



## Lotalaughs16

I'd like to join this group please!! My current weight is around 144lbs and i would really like to lose 20lbs by the end of August when we start TTC. I am doing pilates 3 times a week, zumba 2 times and a new class once a week called Vbarre...which i LOVE!


----------



## mara16jade

Omg, I'm finally down 4.5lbs! Woohoo! My goal is 2lb/week but last week somehow I dropped 4.5lbs and nothing so far this week. lol I should be getting AF today or tomorrow though... hmm... stupid bloat! lol BMI...still 26. Ugh!! That doctor who told me I should be 30lbs lighter is really playing with my head.


----------



## PinkDragonfly

Hi ladies :) I'm definitely having a better week so far. Been making a real effort with slimming world. Made a delicious pasta bake today and just finished preparing a load of veg to go in the slow cooker tomorrow before uni so that I have a nice healthy dinner to come home to!

I'm determined to get my BMI below 30 before we start ttc. It's going to be tough, because I only have until 1st April until I come off my BCP, but I doubt I'll get pregnant straight away, so I'll still have time to carry on losing weight before booking with a midwife (as a student midwife, I know the difference between putting a BMI of 30 and putting a BMI of 29 on the notes can be huge in terms of getting my home birth) if I fall a bit short!


----------



## allforthegirl

I don't know about any of you, but I am sick of people looking at me and saying you don't need to lose weight. I am very small person so 127lbs is alot on my small frame. I found this very true illustration and wanted to share.


----------



## sailorsanchor

My husband is deployed and I am trying to drop 20lbs while he is gone. I am about 130 right now. Which seems reasonable, but I am under 5 feet tall. I just HATE going to the gym.


----------



## Blossomgirl

Welcome new people! Wow! So great to have so many people travelling this road together! Well done to those who have lost weight this week - awesome!! I hope everyone is feeling inspired! 

:hug:


----------



## Lotalaughs16

sailorsanchor said:


> My husband is deployed and I am trying to drop 20lbs while he is gone. I am about 130 right now. Which seems reasonable, but I am under 5 feet tall. I just HATE going to the gym.

You should try some of the video workouts...I am doing Jillian Michael's 30-day shred...its only 20 minutes a day and it definitely is improving my strength and helping me lose weight! also I've heard good things about the insanity workout...good luck!


----------



## allforthegirl

Yes Jillian Michaels is a good one, also The P.I.N.K. method is another good one. It even gives you a really easy food guide. I suck when it comes to prepping meals, so if I have someone telling me what to make, I find it easier to lose the weight. As soon as I stopped following it I gained it all back..... I really need to stop this bad cycle :wacko:


----------



## mara16jade

Woohoo, down another pound!

So here is what works for me (always has...just lost control over it for a few years):

Breakfast:
Coffee
Fruit
Half of an english muffin

Lunch:
Soup
or
Salad
or 
SlimFast/protein shake

Snack:
Yogurt with either berries or a mandarin orange/cuties

Dinner:
Palm sized piece of lean meat like chicken
Fruit or veggies
or
Small (I mean small!) serving of pasta (for example, I had two stuffed shells last night - the kind that are maybe 1.5"x 3") and some spinach.
or (if say I had a rather big lunch)
Slimfast/protein shake and some fruit

I still have my little piece of chocolate (about the size of two quarters) after dinner. I drink water like its going out of style and milk if I need something other than water. I don't like soda because the fizz burns my throat and I don't really drink juice either (if I do, its the low sugar kind).

I try to keep from getting starving! Otherwise that's when I tend to breakdown and just devour whatever I can get in my mouth. And try to slow down when eating. I'm usually a fast eater, and I found I eat more that way. I now take my sweet time eating and it makes me think that I'm eating more. haha

Oh, and I go to the gym 3-4x a week and do about 30-35 mins. of cardio that keeps my heartrate over 150bpm.


----------



## allforthegirl

mara16jade said:


> Woohoo, down another pound!
> 
> So here is what works for me (always has...just lost control over it for a few years):
> 
> Breakfast: *Insert a lean protein like a boiled egg or egg whites*
> Coffee
> Fruit
> Half of an english muffin
> 
> Lunch:
> Soup
> or
> Salad
> or
> SlimFast/protein shake
> 
> Snack:
> Yogurt with either berries or a madarine orange/cuties
> 
> Dinner:
> Palm sized piece of lean meat like chicken
> Fruit or veggies
> or
> Small (I mean small!) serving of pasta (for example, I had two stuffed shells last night - the kind that are maybe 1.5"x 3") and some spinach.
> or (if say I had a rather big lunch)
> Slimfast/protein shake and some fruit
> 
> I still have my little piece of chocolate (about the size of two quarters) after dinner. I drink water like its going out of style and milk if I need something other than water. I don't like soda because the fizz burns my throat and I don't really drink juice either (if I do, its the low sugar kind).
> 
> I try to keep from getting starving! Otherwise that's when I tend to breakdown and just devour whatever I can get in my mouth. And try to slow down when eating. I'm usually a fast eater, and I found I eat more that way. I now take my sweet time eating and it makes me think that I'm eating more. haha
> 
> Oh, and I go to the gym 3-4x a week and do about 30-35 mins. of cardio that keeps my heartrate over 150bpm.

You have a great diet plan going there!! But if you were to add a protein in the morning you will find that not only will breakfast last longer, your blood sugar will stay more even and on top of that you will lose more weight!!

WTG!!


----------



## mara16jade

Lotalaughs16 said:


> sailorsanchor said:
> 
> 
> My husband is deployed and I am trying to drop 20lbs while he is gone. I am about 130 right now. Which seems reasonable, but I am under 5 feet tall. I just HATE going to the gym.
> 
> You should try some of the video workouts...I am doing Jillian Michael's 30-day shred...its only 20 minutes a day and it definitely is improving my strength and helping me lose weight! also I've heard good things about the insanity workout...good luck!Click to expand...

I did the Insanity workout earlier last year. It was INSANE! Crazy hard and by the end I felt like I could conquer the world. :haha: I swear walking just felt easier let alone running or anything at the gym. In two weeks I started to see everything on myself tighten up and by the end I had lost inches from every part of my body. I got some workout mats (the kind that look like puzzle pieces that link together) and worked out in my garage. Nice and cool and plenty of room. Every single time I went back inside the house, it looked like I had just taken a dip in a pool. That is how much you sweat during those workouts. haha There were sweat drops all over the mats, dripping off my hair, my shirt/pants were drenched. lol Its a great workout. :thumbup:


----------



## Kallie3000

allforthegirl said:


> I don't know about any of you, but I am sick of people looking at me and saying you don't need to lose weight. I am very small person so 127lbs is alot on my small frame. I found this very true illustration and wanted to share.
> View attachment 574571

Awesome image! I am 220 lbs, 5'9", and I generally look pretty good - big, but pretty athletic-ish. Just goes to show that the number of pounds you weigh doesn't matter as much as how you feel, look, and how healthy you are!


----------



## mara16jade

allforthegirl said:


> mara16jade said:
> 
> 
> .
> 
> You have a great diet plan going there!! But if you were to add a protein in the morning you will find that not only will breakfast last longer, your blood sugar will stay more even and on top of that you will lose more weight!!
> 
> WTG!!Click to expand...

Thanks! I sometimes add some peanut butter to my english muffin - but I do admit that my breakfasts don't normally have too much protein. 

What do all of you do for breakfasts?


----------



## allforthegirl

mara16jade said:


> allforthegirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mara16jade said:
> 
> 
> .
> 
> You have a great diet plan going there!! But if you were to add a protein in the morning you will find that not only will breakfast last longer, your blood sugar will stay more even and on top of that you will lose more weight!!
> 
> WTG!!Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks! I sometimes add some peanut butter to my english muffin - but I do admit that my breakfasts don't normally have too much protein.
> 
> What do all of you do for breakfasts?Click to expand...

Peanut butter is considered a fat in the eating healthy world LOL

I either have a breakfast shake (consist of berry's, protein powder, spinach, a chunk of beet, 1/3 of a greenish banana, and almond milk) or egg whites and crisp bread or one slice of toast.

Protein should be eaten with each meal if you want your blood sugar to stay as stable as possible. Eating a higher carb diet can result in gaining weight vs losing. 

I have a ridiculous amount of knowledge, it have a huge problem following through :dohh:


----------



## Kallie3000

Peanut butter is a fat when you are trying to lose weight, but it is a healthy fat and does contain protien. You just can't eat much of it! 
I love egg whites, milk, or a protien shake in the morning for my protein. I wish coffee cream counted, ha ha!


----------



## JooniperPearl

I haven't taken the time to read all of the posts in this thread (I skimmed), but I want to introduce myself because being overweight is one of the big reasons the hubs and I are WTT. I have about 135 lbs. to lose before reaching my goal weight, but am willing to start TTC when I get under 200 lbs. I'm feeling quite impatient, but I know it's for the best!


----------



## Eccleston2011

Welcome to all the new people joining in on the journey! :wave:

So I didn't post last Friday about my weigh in... The week before I did horrible on my diet and didn't exercise and I was so sure I had gained weight, ended up not gaining and not losing either. I blame it one this stupid implanon which gives me AF every month for 2+ weeks :dohh:

Last Friday I reset myself and really tried this week to watch my calories and exercise everyday ( at least walk ). It paid off and I lost 4 pounds this week! :dance: 

This might change... I don't think our scale is very reliable its one with the lines and the red line tells you your weight. We are hopefully getting a new digital scale this weekend.


----------



## mara16jade

^^ Woohoo! Great job! Its soooo motivating when the scale keeps ticking downward! :happydance:

I'm up a pound this morning but I'm bloating due to the evil AF starting yesterday. :growlmad: But I know I usually gain 2-4lbs during AF (I bloat like I ate a volleyball! LOL).


----------



## Blossomgirl

I got on the scale this morning and nearly fainted. Apparently I lost 2,6kgs this week. :shock: :shock: :shock: I'm not sure how or why. I know AF is due the coming week, and I've been trying to drink more water this week, so maybe it's all just water weight. I hope it stays off!!! This does mean I am only 1,6kg from my first goal! :happydance::happydance: So exciting! And... I have 8 beads on my bracelet! My BMI is now under 40, which was also a secret goal - wow!

Hope everyone else is doing well. It's so nice to see this thread getting busier and busier, and everyone supporting each other. :flower::hugs:


----------



## allforthegirl

WTG Blossomgirl that is great!:thumbup:


----------



## jamesmomma201

Well I weighed this morning and am down another 4 pounds, which is totally shocking considering AF is here currently...but I'll take it!! :happydance:
7 down, about 60 to go...

Hope everyone's weekend went good too!


----------



## PinkDragonfly

I lost 3.5lb this week :) so I'm very happy. It's finally going in the right direction!! Good thing too, since I only have another month until we TTC!


----------



## Blossomgirl

Awesome ladies! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## babysalazar1

Hello everyone, i've posted before but stoped posting kinda got depressed cause i couldnt follow my diet or get any motivation to excersie. I am going to try the Body by vi shakes and hope i can get some walking in at least 2x a week or swimming. I have fybromyalgia so excersising is kinda hard but i know if i can just start i will do good but its getting started that is hard blahh. I was reading some of these post and i seen iwas not the only one haveing a hard time starting but keeped reading and noticed everyone who was is doing good or is still trying it really lifted my spirits. Thanks everyone who posted here feeling very hopefull :)


----------



## allforthegirl

Anyone heard of that pure green coffee bean extract? I was wondering what it would do for TTC...... Anyone heard anything?


----------



## Blossomgirl

Hey babysalazar, 

I was wondering where you'd disappeared off to! So glad you're back! It is hard to get going and keep going. I had an awful week last week! I didn't weigh this weekend. Maybe I'll weigh this morning, but I'm not feeling very keen. Anyhow, new week, new chances, so I'm going to do my best! I know you can do it. It's very hard with Fibromyalgia. :( But it'll be so worth it! Just keep picturing that gorgeous baby you want! 

@ allforthegirl: I've never heard of it. What do they say it does?


----------



## allforthegirl

Blossomgirl said:


> Hey babysalazar,
> 
> I was wondering where you'd disappeared off to! So glad you're back! It is hard to get going and keep going. I had an awful week last week! I didn't weigh this weekend. Maybe I'll weigh this morning, but I'm not feeling very keen. Anyhow, new week, new chances, so I'm going to do my best! I know you can do it. It's very hard with Fibromyalgia. :( But it'll be so worth it! Just keep picturing that gorgeous baby you want!
> 
> @ allforthegirl: I've never heard of it. What do they say it does?

It was on Dr OZ talking about this diet pill made out of green coffee beans. It is supposed to make you lose weight without changing your diet. I guess it changes the way sugar is used in the body, and it uses the fats on our bodies for energy. There are supposed to be no side effects. But because of it being coffee I am more worried for me about my calcium intake since I have celiacs disease. Other than that it seems like a miracle drug to me. Almost too good to be true.


----------



## pinklizzy

I'm WTT until June/July this year and have lost a stone so far with Slimming world and am on day 3 of the 30 day shred in an effort to get fitter before we start trying. I'm worried I won't be able to lose enough in the time we have though, I really really want my BMI to be lower before being pregnant again so I can avoid the judgemental midwives!


----------



## Lotalaughs16

Hi Ladies!
I weighed in this morning and I'm down 3 pounds!! I'm feeling extra motivated...probably because the weather here is starting to get warmer so I'm thinking about spring clothes :) Tonight is pilates then i have 2 rest days and pilates and zumba on Saturday


----------



## PinkDragonfly

Hi ladies :)

I lost 1lb this week. Would have liked to lose a bit more, but I have my period and that always makes me a bit bloated :( still, at least it's going in the right direction!

Hope everyone else's week is going well :)


----------



## Blossomgirl

Woohoo! Keep it up ladies! I wonder how much we've all lost in total?? Hmmm... now I'm curious. I'll have to go back and read and add it all up....


----------



## Blossomgirl

We've lost 54lbs between us!!! Holy cow!!!!!!


----------



## Lotalaughs16

Woohoo!! Keep it up we're doing great!!


----------



## babysalazar1

Hello everyone 
Great jod to those that have lost very encourage to hear. I have had a great day This morning i had a Body By Vi shake and a 6" sub sandwich and another for dinner with baked chips and tea. No excise today but lots of spring cleaning for about 2 hrs straight huh and more tomarrow lol


----------



## laurac1988

19lbs lost for me so far, but I've let it go in the last two weeks. HAven't gained anything back but haven't lost anything either. Need to get back to the gym!

But then I have worked 96 hours over the last two weeks...


----------



## deductivemom

Great job to everyone who has worked so hard and lost so much weight! I have been trying to change my lifestyle slowly and lose the weight for real this time. With the help of SparkPeople (no affiliation with them, just a user and a fan) I have started eating healthy, exercising regularly, and have lost about 12 pounds so far. Not earth shattering, but it's a start. 

What no one ever talks about, though, is whether losing weight right before TTC puts you more at risk for extra weight gain during pregnancy. Does anyone know of any research on this topic? I know I usually put the pounds back on so much more easily than I take them off and I know gaining a lot of weight during pregnancy can be as much of a risk as starting out overweight. Any advice or experience in this area?


----------



## allforthegirl

deductivemom said:


> Great job to everyone who has worked so hard and lost so much weight! I have been trying to change my lifestyle slowly and lose the weight for real this time. With the help of SparkPeople (no affiliation with them, just a user and a fan) I have started eating healthy, exercising regularly, and have lost about 12 pounds so far. Not earth shattering, but it's a start.
> 
> What no one ever talks about, though, is whether losing weight right before TTC puts you more at risk for extra weight gain during pregnancy. Does anyone know of any research on this topic? I know I usually put the pounds back on so much more easily than I take them off and I know gaining a lot of weight during pregnancy can be as much of a risk as starting out overweight. Any advice or experience in this area?

That is a great question!! It makes sense.... Now I am worried, but then again, for me I think I am screwed with baby #5 I think it will pill on regardless.:dohh:


----------



## winegums

Hey everyone. Thought I'd join if you guys don't mind?

We're planning to TTC late 2014/2015 due to my degree, but also I've vowed not to have another baby until I'm at a healthy weight.

My first (2009) I was a healthy weight and the pregnancy was easy and perfect. I had my 2nd in 2011 and I was overweight and it was MUCH harder. I could definitely tell the difference with my weight, but also things like making it harder to see on ultrasounds sucked :(

After I had my son in feb 2011 I was just under 18 stone. Slowly I've been losing weight over the last two years and I'm now at around 13.5 stone (187lbs). First time in a long time I've been under 200lbs so yay :).

Anyway my BMI is currently just in the obese catagory - once I've lost another 8lbs it will be in overweight rather than obese! :D

I need to lose about another 40lbs to get into the 'healthy weight' BMI catagory. So about 3 stone give or take.

I'm aiming to get this last 3 stone gone by 2015 but I lose weight reallllllly slowly, so we'll see


----------



## jamesmomma201

Sounds like everyone is doing great! I'm now down 10 pounds! Hopefully it will keep coming off.


----------



## babysalazar1

I havent lost anything yet :( but jst started back on track just wish i could snap my fingers and wala i am thin lol ok back to reality i know i have to eat right and exercise i can do this yes i can.


----------



## babysalazar1

jamesmomma201 said:


> Sounds like everyone is doing great! I'm now down 10 pounds! Hopefully it will keep coming off.

Ya good for you :thumbup:


----------



## Kallie3000

I'm an accountant and it is tax season - I'm just super proud of myself for not GAINING any weight!! Working out at hotels when I travel for work, eating tons of veggies. Husband and I started eating vegetarian this last month, and it really helps me watch what I eat. Can't just go for the "easy" burger and fries!


----------



## laurac1988

Going veggie is a great idea! I don't each much meat as it is, but we always have to have meat in the house as DP is a big meat eater,

I found swimming helps me. Not when I go on my own as I'm not a great swimmer so lengths don't really work, but when me and DP go together we have a lovely time, play pool games, have races... It's all good fun and a great workout.

I try to do an hour In the gym and an hour in the pool


----------



## PinkDragonfly

Lost another 1lb :) went back to my normal sw meeting, so it's only been 5 days since my last weigh in, so 1lb is not bad :) slowly but surely!


----------



## laurac1988

Congrats Hun xx


----------



## babysalazar1

Not very happy with myself I have been whatching what I eat and walking a hour a day but haven't lost I actrully gained. :(


----------



## Blossomgirl

Are you drinking enough water? I find that if I don't drink enough water I also gain when I think I should have lost. Also, make sure you're eating enough so that your ody isn't ging into panic mode and storing everything up cos it thinks you're going to starve. 

(((hugs)))


----------



## babysalazar1

Blossomgirl said:


> Are you drinking enough water? I find that if I don't drink enough water I also gain when I think I should have lost. Also, make sure you're eating enough so that your ody isn't ging into panic mode and storing everything up cos it thinks you're going to starve.
> 
> (((hugs)))[
> 
> 
> :blush: I know I am not drinking nearly enough water so I will have to try maybe flavor in it. I don't count calories just to confusing for me. I am using Body By Vi shacks one in am and noon and then I try not to over eat at dinner adding more Veg than normal. I will keep this fight up cause I will win lol :thumbup:


----------



## allforthegirl

If you are having troubles drinking enough water try Mio flavouring. I use very little and it is just enough for me to down a huge glass of water. Other wise I can't!! :dohh:


----------



## hakunamatata

:wave:

Currently working on losing weight. Only 4 lbs so far but at least it's the right direction :thumbup:

I'm thinmama6512 on My Fitness Pal if you want to add.

Good luck to all.


----------



## babysalazar1

hakunamatata said:


> :wave:
> 
> Currently working on losing weight. Only 4 lbs so far but at least it's the right direction :thumbup:
> 
> I'm thinmama6512 on My Fitness Pal if you want to add.
> 
> Good luck to all.

Good for you :thumbup: way to go.


----------



## pinklizzy

I weighed myself today and I've lost 20lb so far, another 26 to go until my first target weight, hopefully I can get there before we start TTC and I can carry on while TTC.


----------



## hakunamatata

pinklizzy said:


> I weighed myself today and I've lost 20lb so far, another 26 to go until my first target weight, hopefully I can get there before we start TTC and I can carry on while TTC.

Great job! :bunny:


----------



## Blossomgirl

Keep it up, ladies! 

@babysalazar: drink water! If you're eating well, and exercising, then your body needs a way to flush out the toxins and stuff, and if you're not drinking enough water it all piles up. I have a 500ml blottle at work which I keep refilling. Weekends are always worse for me - I prefer drinking coffee, and coke zero when I'm at home or out and about! 


I weighed on Friday this week and had lost 1,5kgs, which is a miracle. It means I oficially reached the first of my goals - 10kgs lost!! That means that we can start NTNP in June. I kind of hope I can convince hubby to start NTNP sooner though. ;) 

I bought some new jeans this weekend, since mine are rather baggy now, and they were 2 sizes smaller than the old ones I was wearing, and 3 sizes smaller than what I was wearing a year ago. Yay!


Also had some AWESOME news recently. Hubby is being sent on a business trip in April. They need to install a system for a company in Sint Maarten. He'll be there for about 10 days. And the GREAT part? For the cost of a plane ticket only, I get to join him!! So in April I'm going on holiday in the Caribbean! I am SO excited! We're staying in a gorgeous beach-front resort. I hate hate hate wearing a swimsuit, but I can make an exception when I'm thousands of miles away from home, and nobody I know is watching, lol.


----------



## crayoncrittle

I was meant to get from 80kg down to 70kg or 65kg but haven't quite made it in time. We're just about to start TTC and I'm at 75kg at the moment which isn't terrible, still going with Zumba and gym but once I'm pregnant I'll cut down on the "hard" stuff and just do zumba, but less jumpy and stuff :p


----------



## Blossomgirl

Oh yes... wanted to post this, too:

https://i364.photobucket.com/albums/oo86/blossomgirl_album/2013-03-22072125_zpsc9b76ccd.jpg


----------



## GPapo1013

Blossomgirl said:


> I'm wondering if anyone else out there is in the same situation, and would like to share the journey? I'll give a brief rundown of my own situation:
> 
> Hubby and I were planning to TTC in jan 2013, but I lost my job, and spent most of the last 18 months looking for something new. I now have a full time job as of January, but we need some time to recover financially before TTC. :( In addition to that, I'm far too heavy, and need to lose weight before starting to TTC. So Hubby and I had a long chat this morning, and have agreed that when I've lost 20kgs, we'll start TTC. As a kind of compromise to poor, inpatient me we've also agreed that even if I'm not at my goal, we'll start NTNP in July 2013. However, I'm going for the 20kgs, and the TTC!!
> 
> It makes things a little different to a lot of people here, since my WTT time is not something I can actually count down (although I can and will count down the 6 months to NTNP!), because it's all completely dependent on me losing the weight! I do have a history of Binge Eating Disorder, and although I no longer struggle with the ED, it is still the reason I'm too heavy, and my history makes losing weight rather scary. I can't be too fanatic, because I don't want to just land up with a different ED, and I don;t want to trigger the BED again either! I need to be careful, and sensible, which is not easy when you're incredibly impatient and DYING to TTC!!!!
> 
> Is there anyone else out there who is planning to TTC when they get to a certain weight? Or who plans to lose weight while WTT anyway? Would you like to join forces, and maybe try supporting each other? I know I need lots of support on this journey, and I'd love to be able to help others too.
> 
> :xmas3:

Hello! I too am trying to lose some weight before my husband and I TTC in October of this year. I have ALWAYS struggled with my weight and for the past 5 years or so I have been a yo-yo dieter. Losing weight, gaining it back, losing it again, and so-on. For New Years, this year, I decided to lose 30 pounds and KEEP IT OFF!! I want to be a healthy weight for the baby. I started losing in January and lost about 13 pounds (6 kg) before my husband and I found out we were expecting. We did NOT plan it! Sadly, we lost the baby at 8 weeks. But, that didn't stop me. I decided to move forward and begin my weight loss journey again. Focusing on something positive, definitely helped me get through the loss of our baby. We are still planning for October to TTC, sooo I have about 6 months to lose about another 14 pounds (6 kg). My goal was to lose a total of 30 pounds (14 kg). I'm slightly over half-way there. I'm hoping by May I will be almost there. I started an intense diet plan and it REALLY works...and it works FAST! I'm losing about 2-3 pounds a week and losing TONS of inches around my waist, thighs, arms, and bustline. It's been really great and exciting. I hope all goes well with your weight loss and TTC!! :hugs:


----------



## hakunamatata

Blossom - congrats on reaching your first goal!

Crayon - well done to you too!

Gpapo - great job!


----------



## hakunamatata

Today was a huge brunch with the family. I did pretty well considering. The first foods I had were salad and fruit. Not too shabby.


----------



## Eccleston2011

Hi ladies! Im soo glad everyone is doing so well! My OH and I had a long talk and we are going to start NTNP/TTC next month when I get my implanon out on the 17th. We also decided that I will worry about my weight after the next baby because we are just going to go for an elective C-section because of the problems with Gracie. The reason I wanted to lose was because I wanted a VBAC... well anyways I wish you all the best of luck and I will check in every now and then. If you dont mind?


----------



## hakunamatata

Eccleston2011 said:


> Hi ladies! Im soo glad everyone is doing so well! My OH and I had a long talk and we are going to start NTNP/TTC next month when I get my implanon out on the 17th. We also decided that I will worry about my weight after the next baby because we are just going to go for an elective C-section because of the problems with Gracie. The reason I wanted to lose was because I wanted a VBAC... well anyways I wish you all the best of luck and I will check in every now and then. If you dont mind?

Congrats and the best of luck! :dust:


----------



## jamesmomma201

blossomgirl- congrats on reaching your first goal!
pinklizzy-sounds like you are doing great! 

Everyone sounds like they are on track!! I'm down another 4 pounds, so that's 14 for me so far. Hoping to hit 20 soon...that will be my first "milestone". Keep going ladies!!


----------



## hakunamatata

jamesmomma201 said:


> blossomgirl- congrats on reaching your first goal!
> pinklizzy-sounds like you are doing great!
> 
> Everyone sounds like they are on track!! I'm down another 4 pounds, so that's 14 for me so far. Hoping to hit 20 soon...that will be my first "milestone". Keep going ladies!!

Great job! I'm down 8 lbs. Slowly but surely.


----------



## Starmie

Hey all. I've been losing weight since the New Year and we're WTT until June this year (exciting) and I've lost 25lbs so far. Would like to lose another 14-20lbs by June ideally. I just want to be slimmer and healthier to carry a baby. Good luck everyone!!


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

I'd love to join this thread! I need motivation! I'm getting married on 9/7 and then TTC after that! I want to lose weight both for the wedding, and be at a much lower weight when I get pregnant! 

I'm 5' 2.5" tall and currently weigh 155 lbs. My goal is 139 lbs by the time my wedding is here. I was doing low carb and lost 5 lbs pretty quick, but every Time I ate a single carb, i'd gain a bunch of water weight back. So now i'm just watching what i'm eating and trying to exercise everyday!!


----------



## hakunamatata

:wave: starmie and canthardlywait <3


----------



## GPapo1013

CantHrdlyWait said:


> I'd love to join this thread! I need motivation! I'm getting married on 9/7 and then TTC after that! I want to lose weight both for the wedding, and be at a much lower weight when I get pregnant!
> 
> I'm 5' 2.5" tall and currently weigh 155 lbs. My goal is 139 lbs by the time my wedding is here. I was doing low carb and lost 5 lbs pretty quick, but every Time I ate a single carb, i'd gain a bunch of water weight back. So now i'm just watching what i'm eating and trying to exercise everyday!!

Try to increase your protein intake. You can even do protein shakes. They're quick and easy to make and you can take one and go on with your day. But, it will keep you fuller longer so that your body isn't craving carbs. I'm on a diet program now and it's ALL based on SUPER SUPER low carb/calorie intake, high protein intake, and TONS of veggies!! I'm 5'1" and I started at 152lbs. Now, I'm 137lbs and that was only within a few months! Good Luck girl!! You're doing the right things!! You'll be beautiful on your special day! <3


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

GPapo1013 said:


> CantHrdlyWait said:
> 
> 
> I'd love to join this thread! I need motivation! I'm getting married on 9/7 and then TTC after that! I want to lose weight both for the wedding, and be at a much lower weight when I get pregnant!
> 
> I'm 5' 2.5" tall and currently weigh 155 lbs. My goal is 139 lbs by the time my wedding is here. I was doing low carb and lost 5 lbs pretty quick, but every Time I ate a single carb, i'd gain a bunch of water weight back. So now i'm just watching what i'm eating and trying to exercise everyday!!
> 
> Try to increase your protein intake. You can even do protein shakes. They're quick and easy to make and you can take one and go on with your day. But, it will keep you fuller longer so that your body isn't craving carbs. I'm on a diet program now and it's ALL based on SUPER SUPER low carb/calorie intake, high protein intake, and TONS of veggies!! I'm 5'1" and I started at 152lbs. Now, I'm 137lbs and that was only within a few months! Good Luck girl!! You're doing the right things!! You'll be beautiful on your special day! <3Click to expand...

Wow!! That's amazing!! I need to learn how to eat for the rest of my life, and i think (honestly) that I was only doing low carb because I thought i'd drop a lot of weight fast. I didn't. I don't think I can eat low carb for ever. I just need to find something I can do and then maintain doing! So hard to lose!!!! :nope:


----------



## GPapo1013

CantHrdlyWait said:


> GPapo1013 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CantHrdlyWait said:
> 
> 
> I'd love to join this thread! I need motivation! I'm getting married on 9/7 and then TTC after that! I want to lose weight both for the wedding, and be at a much lower weight when I get pregnant!
> 
> I'm 5' 2.5" tall and currently weigh 155 lbs. My goal is 139 lbs by the time my wedding is here. I was doing low carb and lost 5 lbs pretty quick, but every Time I ate a single carb, i'd gain a bunch of water weight back. So now i'm just watching what i'm eating and trying to exercise everyday!!
> 
> Try to increase your protein intake. You can even do protein shakes. They're quick and easy to make and you can take one and go on with your day. But, it will keep you fuller longer so that your body isn't craving carbs. I'm on a diet program now and it's ALL based on SUPER SUPER low carb/calorie intake, high protein intake, and TONS of veggies!! I'm 5'1" and I started at 152lbs. Now, I'm 137lbs and that was only within a few months! Good Luck girl!! You're doing the right things!! You'll be beautiful on your special day! <3Click to expand...
> 
> Wow!! That's amazing!! I need to learn how to eat for the rest of my life, and i think (honestly) that I was only doing low carb because I thought i'd drop a lot of weight fast. I didn't. I don't think I can eat low carb for ever. I just need to find something I can do and then maintain doing! So hard to lose!!!! :nope:Click to expand...

I'm down to 136 now!! I weighed in this morning with my diet counselor. My program is great because it teaches you about portion control and the RIGHT way to eat. Just pick the RIGHT carbs to eat and not the bad ones. Don't snack on chips and cookies, snack on cheeses, nuts, yogurt, cottage cheese, fruits, veggies. It's all about making right choices instead of reaching for the twinkies when you're hungry haha. Drink plenty of water too! And try to cut out soda and alcohol. Just try to have 1 carb-free meal a day. Either for lunch or dinner. Like, if you're gunna eat a salad for lunch, don't eat ANY croutons or bread with it, and then for dinner, you can 'splurge' and have bread or potatoes. It's all about discipline girlie!! You'll get there!! You sound like you're already on the right track!! :hugs:


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

GPapo1013 said:


> CantHrdlyWait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GPapo1013 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CantHrdlyWait said:
> 
> 
> I'd love to join this thread! I need motivation! I'm getting married on 9/7 and then TTC after that! I want to lose weight both for the wedding, and be at a much lower weight when I get pregnant!
> 
> I'm 5' 2.5" tall and currently weigh 155 lbs. My goal is 139 lbs by the time my wedding is here. I was doing low carb and lost 5 lbs pretty quick, but every Time I ate a single carb, i'd gain a bunch of water weight back. So now i'm just watching what i'm eating and trying to exercise everyday!!
> 
> Try to increase your protein intake. You can even do protein shakes. They're quick and easy to make and you can take one and go on with your day. But, it will keep you fuller longer so that your body isn't craving carbs. I'm on a diet program now and it's ALL based on SUPER SUPER low carb/calorie intake, high protein intake, and TONS of veggies!! I'm 5'1" and I started at 152lbs. Now, I'm 137lbs and that was only within a few months! Good Luck girl!! You're doing the right things!! You'll be beautiful on your special day! <3Click to expand...
> 
> Wow!! That's amazing!! I need to learn how to eat for the rest of my life, and i think (honestly) that I was only doing low carb because I thought i'd drop a lot of weight fast. I didn't. I don't think I can eat low carb for ever. I just need to find something I can do and then maintain doing! So hard to lose!!!! :nope:Click to expand...
> 
> I'm down to 136 now!! I weighed in this morning with my diet counselor. My program is great because it teaches you about portion control and the RIGHT way to eat. Just pick the RIGHT carbs to eat and not the bad ones. Don't snack on chips and cookies, snack on cheeses, nuts, yogurt, cottage cheese, fruits, veggies. It's all about making right choices instead of reaching for the twinkies when you're hungry haha. Drink plenty of water too! And try to cut out soda and alcohol. Just try to have 1 carb-free meal a day. Either for lunch or dinner. Like, if you're gunna eat a salad for lunch, don't eat ANY croutons or bread with it, and then for dinner, you can 'splurge' and have bread or potatoes. It's all about discipline girlie!! You'll get there!! You sound like you're already on the right track!! :hugs:Click to expand...

Thanks girl! I actually have Celiac disease so there are A TON of carbs I can't eat, like pasta, bread, cookies, cakes, pies, pizza..ect. I've been eating a lot of veggies lately! Unfortunately I gained this week. :shrug: so.. on to next week.


----------



## GPapo1013

CantHrdlyWait said:


> GPapo1013 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CantHrdlyWait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GPapo1013 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CantHrdlyWait said:
> 
> 
> I'd love to join this thread! I need motivation! I'm getting married on 9/7 and then TTC after that! I want to lose weight both for the wedding, and be at a much lower weight when I get pregnant!
> 
> I'm 5' 2.5" tall and currently weigh 155 lbs. My goal is 139 lbs by the time my wedding is here. I was doing low carb and lost 5 lbs pretty quick, but every Time I ate a single carb, i'd gain a bunch of water weight back. So now i'm just watching what i'm eating and trying to exercise everyday!!
> 
> Try to increase your protein intake. You can even do protein shakes. They're quick and easy to make and you can take one and go on with your day. But, it will keep you fuller longer so that your body isn't craving carbs. I'm on a diet program now and it's ALL based on SUPER SUPER low carb/calorie intake, high protein intake, and TONS of veggies!! I'm 5'1" and I started at 152lbs. Now, I'm 137lbs and that was only within a few months! Good Luck girl!! You're doing the right things!! You'll be beautiful on your special day! <3Click to expand...
> 
> Wow!! That's amazing!! I need to learn how to eat for the rest of my life, and i think (honestly) that I was only doing low carb because I thought i'd drop a lot of weight fast. I didn't. I don't think I can eat low carb for ever. I just need to find something I can do and then maintain doing! So hard to lose!!!! :nope:Click to expand...
> 
> I'm down to 136 now!! I weighed in this morning with my diet counselor. My program is great because it teaches you about portion control and the RIGHT way to eat. Just pick the RIGHT carbs to eat and not the bad ones. Don't snack on chips and cookies, snack on cheeses, nuts, yogurt, cottage cheese, fruits, veggies. It's all about making right choices instead of reaching for the twinkies when you're hungry haha. Drink plenty of water too! And try to cut out soda and alcohol. Just try to have 1 carb-free meal a day. Either for lunch or dinner. Like, if you're gunna eat a salad for lunch, don't eat ANY croutons or bread with it, and then for dinner, you can 'splurge' and have bread or potatoes. It's all about discipline girlie!! You'll get there!! You sound like you're already on the right track!! :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks girl! I actually have Celiac disease so there are A TON of carbs I can't eat, like pasta, bread, cookies, cakes, pies, pizza..ect. I've been eating a lot of veggies lately! Unfortunately I gained this week. :shrug: so.. on to next week.Click to expand...

Aww, that has to be hard! Don't sweat that you gained this week! We all have down moments sometimes! This weekend is Easter sooo I'm SURE I won't lose that much this week either (possibly might gain) haha- it's ok tho! We're human! Keep pushin on girlie!! <3


----------



## allforthegirl

I too have *celiacs disease* so I understand how hard eating can be. 

So I am so frustrated that my running track (outside) is still covered in 4 feet of snow and ice that I can't get out and run. A friend of a friend of mine introduced me to a product called Isagenix. It is gluten free and safe to use while PG and BF. So it will help with not gaining so much while PG that I look like a whale!! If I am at a healthy weight then so will baby!!


----------



## jamesmomma201

How's everybody been doing this week? Just wanted to check in, I weighed this morning and am down 19 pounds now! Hoping to be good this weekend and hit 20 Monday. We'll see... hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## hakunamatata

Stuck at a 9.5 lb loss but hey better than gaining.

Good job with the loss JM :thumbup:


----------



## stephhh

I decided to jump start my weight loss by using the Advocare 24 day challenge, and since March 18th, I am down 13 pounds and over 15 total inches!! :happydance: Maybe I'll get to start NTNP/TTC sooner than I thought :winkwink: Hope everyone is having a great weekend! :D


----------



## allforthegirl

That is awesome *stephhh*!!


----------



## Locksley27

Hi everyone new to the WTT would love to join after having my 4th child I decided I really wanted to lose weight and get healthy before we start trying for number 5 next year right now I would like to lose about 65 to 75 pounds. I love that bracelet idea! I think it would amazing to have a bracelet that reminds just how much work you have done.


----------



## allforthegirl

Locksley27 said:


> Hi everyone new to the WTT would love to join after having my 4th child I decided I really wanted to lose weight and get healthy before we start trying for number 5 next year right now I would like to lose about 65 to 75 pounds. I love that bracelet idea! I think it would amazing to have a bracelet that reminds just how much work you have done.

Welcome!! And glad to have another wanting #5!! :happydance:


----------



## hakunamatata

Hit the 10 lb mark :dance:


----------



## CantHrdlyWait

I am down 2.6 lbs after Easter weekend and hopefully i'll be down more this friday ( my official weigh in day) I've been running every other day and watching my calories closely. So far i've only lost the 2.6 and I need to lose 18 more!! 

You ladies are doing great!!


----------



## Blossomgirl

Where has everyone disappeared to?? I had an amazing opportunity to go on a holiday to the Caribbean this month, and we also had a weekend to Paris! So I have just enjoyed the break, and paid zero attention to my diet! I also have not weighed since we got back, lol. I'll first give myself this coming week to do my best, and then get back on the scales. 

In other news, we are unofficially NTNP. :happydance::happydance: Completely unexpected, but the last time we BD'd (also the first time since last September - :wacko:) Hubby didn't ask me to grab the condoms. I askedhim about it afterwards and he said not to expect it to be like that every time. Hahaha! I'm just happy with that once! Unfortunately, cos of all the holidays and time zone changes etc, I really haven't managed to chart properly this month, but I think I Ov'd on Sunday night or Monday sometime, and we BD'd on Monday. So who knows..... ;) I'm trying not to torture myself through this unexpected TWW. :haha::haha:

Let me know how you all are doing!!


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Hi everyone, so happy I found this thread! Hope to make some friend with the same goals as me so we can keep each other motivated! 
Basically- short story- I have pcos and I'm not ovulating or getting periods :( my doc says losing weight could kick start things, but its so hard not knowing how much to lose :( 
We want to start ttc no 2 soon so I really need to get on the right path, as it could be a long one!!


----------



## TTCabundle

Hi everyone. :wave: just wondering if anyone has heard of 'mp max weightloss capsules' I came cross them today and just wondered f anyone's heard f them? X


----------



## Blossomgirl

Hi hopefulfor1st and TTCabundle! 

Nice to have you with us! 

I've never heard of those capsules. I'm very careful with that kind of thing. I once picked up some weightloss tablets to try out, and ended up with agonising pain around my kidneys. Luckily it stopped when the tablets wore off. Since then I've never touched anything like that, as tempting as it sometimes is! 

Hope everyone has a good day today. :)


----------



## hopefulfor1st

I don't think pills are ever a good way to lose weight :(


----------



## Skywalker

I'm not waiting until I reach a certain weight, as I'm already within a healthy weight range. I do have ten to fifteen extra pounds of fat I'm shedding off as fast as I can with the paleo diet and exercise. It's brilliant. I have an exercise ball, jump rope, tredmill, etc., and all I do is literally go on youtube and type in "exercises for beginners with exercise ball" and do the exercises. I'm learning so many different exercises that I'm putting together my own little routine, and I go on grooveshark and I've made my own exercise music line-up with Queen's Fat Bottom Girls as my warm up song (LOL, for motivation, and I just love Queen) Anyway, I would suggest this diet and exercise regimen to anyone, with one precaution, too much exercise can mess with your hormones so don't do more than 45 minutes of moderate exercise a day, and make sure you eat good fats when you're on paleo or else you could lose your period. Otherwise, it's an incredibly healthy diet and includes lots of very nutritious food, I promise you will never ever be hungry on it. You do detox a little which can be a little unnerving, I went into ketosis the first week and had a headache and slight nausea, but it passed and I'm now feeling great! That's my advice to any of you ladies wanting to lose weight! Super easy and super fun and you can do all of it for cheap and in your house :D


----------



## EmmaLK

I have lost 14lb this year so far - I've always technically been a "healthy" weight, I just wanted to lose the extra wobble that I was carrying. I am trying to lose 7 more pounds so I can feel fabulous in my bikini this summer - this weight loss is also a bonus for being pregnant as I will have less baby weight to lose and my abs will be tighter and spring back afterwards.


----------



## TTCabundle

Hi everyone, thanks for your replies :) the capsules are supposed to be all natural to make your metabolism faster apparently, but I'm really wary so I don't think I'm going to try them! I have PCOS and I'm really struggling to lose weight :( I've lost 7lbs in the last 8 weeks but it just doesn't seem to he coming off anymore :(! X


----------



## allforthegirl

I have lost just over 3 lbs so far.... it is slow going and the AF is coming so I gained more.... All I wanted before we TTC is to lose a min of 5-10 lbs Our cycle for TTC starts on the 1st, so I still have two weeks to drop a few more!! I just want don't want to look like a whale when PG this time. With this being my #5th it is going to be a challenge to keep it at a healthy gain. FX I can do this.


----------



## Blossomgirl

You CAN do it! 

How's everyone doing this week?


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Blossomgirl said:


> You CAN do it!
> 
> How's everyone doing this week?

I've lost 1.4kg (3-4 pounds) and stopped taking my mini-pill as I feel it was what was making me gain! 
So I guess you can say I'm NTNP but I'm not ovulating at the mo, so not really sure where that puts me! In either working my way to a healthy weight where my body can start ovulating again (damn pcos) or I'm gonna reach my goal weight and see the fs again


----------



## allforthegirl

Well ladies we are officially on the TTC side. So good luck to you all in your weight loss journey's!! Hope to see you in the TTC and PG soon!!


----------



## Blossomgirl

Woohoo!! Go allforthegirl! Please come bak and let us know when you get your :bfp: !


----------



## hopefulfor1st

I'd like to say I am but I'm still too fat to ovulate !!


----------



## Kallie3000

Well tax season is over (I'm an accountant) and I just got an elliptical with my airmailed points, and an exercise ball off eBay, so it's time to start getting serious about losing! I realized the other day that I have gained 30 pounds since meeting my husband, 7 years ago. Agh! TTC in September, aiming for a nice steady, healthy loss of 5 pounds/week. Sorry, don't know my BMI, and I think that's like 3 kg/ week? Ish?


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Kallie3000 said:


> Well tax season is over (I'm an accountant) and I just got an elliptical with my airmailed points, and an exercise ball off eBay, so it's time to start getting serious about losing! I realized the other day that I have gained 30 pounds since meeting my husband, 7 years ago. Agh! TTC in September, aiming for a nice steady, healthy loss of 5 pounds/week. Sorry, don't know my BMI, and I think that's like 3 kg/ week? Ish?

That's a pretty high expectation!!


----------



## stephhh

Blossomgirl said:


> You CAN do it!
> 
> How's everyone doing this week?

Officially hit the 20 pound mark! :happydance: Hope everyone is having a GREAT week!!


----------



## hopefulfor1st

https://s17.postimg.org/ysgziz1un/image.jpg
screen shot tool


1 week down and def seeing a difference!! 
Lost 1.9kg/ just over 4 LB


----------



## Blossomgirl

Kallie3000 said:


> Well tax season is over (I'm an accountant) and I just got an elliptical with my airmailed points, and an exercise ball off eBay, so it's time to start getting serious about losing! I realized the other day that I have gained 30 pounds since meeting my husband, 7 years ago. Agh! TTC in September, aiming for a nice steady, healthy loss of 5 pounds/week. Sorry, don't know my BMI, and I think that's like 3 kg/ week? Ish?

3kgs per week is dangerous. You shouldn't ever lose weight that fast unless you're deathly ill!! 1kilo (around 2 pounds) per week is already a lot, and would be great. I'm not a doctor or anything, but please, be careful!


----------



## TTCabundle

hopefulfor1st said:


> https://s17.postimg.org/ysgziz1un/image.jpg
> screen shot tool
> 
> 
> 1 week down and def seeing a difference!!
> Lost 1.9kg/ just over 4 LB

Well done hun! Can definitely tell you've lost weight :) x 


How I'd everyone doing? Xx


----------



## OurLilFlu

I didn't want to say it at first but I'm glad someone else did. Any loss over 2lbs a week is unhealthy, 2 lbs is considered aggressive. Of course those who are bigger will probably drop more than that initially but on avg you don't want to over do it or dehydrate yourself by losing the water weight! We all know we didn't get here over night and its gonna take more than a few weeks to regain.


----------



## Blossomgirl

We're officially NTNP! And I've also decided to take a step back from BnB cos I really just want to try and relax, and enjoy the process, rather than stress about it every month. ;) I'm going to keep eating healthy, and hopefully also keep losing weight. ;) I wish you all the very best. Don't give up!


----------

